# Die ersten eigenen Songs(Feedback Thread)



## Jericho-Triarier (15. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich seit geraumer Zeit Musik auf Youtube veröffentliche würde ich ganz gern ein wenig Promoten um ein paar Kontakte zu knüpfen.

Mich persönlich würde interessieren wie ihr es so findet.
Man muss bemerken das es rein mit der Gitarre gespielt wurde und noch mit dem alten Mikro aufgenommen wurde.(das neue ist gestern angekommen)
und ich nicht singe da es erstmal nur Accousticaufnahmen sind.

Hier mal die 4 Links:

Wem es gefällt kann es auch gern abonnieren, würde mich freuen =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt6z9hTKgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbCs5N8jb1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OI9tpXF3OUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr72y6HF18g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Also vom Rhythmus her gefallen sie mir ganz gut und auch sie wiederspiegeln auch die Titel des jeweiligen Liedes sehr gut.

Das einzige was mir ein bisschen komisch vorkommt ist der Klang. Mit was für einer Art Gitarre hast die denn gemacht?
Bei den Videos ist zwar immer eine E-Gitarre im Hintergrund aber vom Klang her kann ichs nicht einordnen.

Ansonsten sehr gut gemacht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Jordin (15. April 2011)

I like! 


 Nun ja, ich bin kein Profi, aber mir, als ordinärer Zuhörer, gefällt's. 
 Ich kann einen Notenschlüssel nicht von einem Fis unterscheiden. Fis... hmm... gibbet das überhaupt? *kopfkratz*

Auch wenn du es an dieser Stelle nicht tust und auch explizit darauf hinweist, aber mich würde der Gesang dazu interessieren. Die Frage nervt, stimmt?^^

 Hab facebook erstmal mit dir infiziert  
 Wer weiß, vielleicht bringt es was. Man hört ja immer wieder von diesen selfmade-Millionären ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (15. April 2011)

Ich finde es noch nicht so sehr beeindruckend.
Es ist handwerklich akzeptables Gitarrengeschrammel (nicht abwertend gemeint) in dem nach grundsätzlichen harmonischen Regeln die Akkorde gewechselt werden.
Diese Musik könnte auch bei einer spontanen Jamsession entstehen.

Für mich fehlt da noch ein wenig Melodie, die da ganze zu nem Song werden lässt .


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (15. April 2011)

Freut mich zu hören das es euch gefällt 

Ich spiel hauptsächlich mit der Westerngitarre ist eine *FENDER CD-60.*
Die E Gitarre ist eine *Fender Squier Stratocaste*r.*
*
@Jordin, ja der Gesang ist momentan noch problematisch^^ eine Freundin meinerseits, hat vor es in absehbarer Zeit mal zu versuchen und wir sehen mal was dabei herauskommt, allerdings zieht sich das etwas da sie moment sehr im Studium eingebunden ist.
Und ja du hast recht die Frage kommt öfters xD

Facebook hab ich vorhin auch schon infiziert, vlt hast du ja recht, es sind schon die komischsten Dinge passiert, vlt hat man ja mal Glück^^


----------



## Caps-lock (15. April 2011)

Ist das Absicht, dass du die Akkorde im zweiten Teil von Melancholiac so unregelmäßig wechselst?


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (15. April 2011)

Mehr oder weniger, ja, ich spiel momentan noch net allzu lang und so wollte ich ein weniger mehr abwechslung reinbringen.


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (23. April 2011)

/kleiner push

Danke schon mal für die zahlreichen Klicks, noch mehr würde es mich freuen wenn ihr ebenso den "i like" button/daumen nach oben drücken würdet und mich abonniert =)


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (24. April 2011)

Leicht abgeänderte Version vom alten Sit Tight! Nun mit besserer Quali und hoffentlich weniger Störgeräuschen =)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bgLUMwjLO5w[/youtube]


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2011)

Ist ok, aber wirklich kein großer Wurf. 
Das wichtigste ist aber dass Du daran Spass hast, denn das ist die Motivation und dadurch hast Du die Chacne besser zu werden.


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (24. April 2011)

durch technische Probleme hier nochmal ein neuer Upload 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpB0T6dDKoY


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (28. April 2011)

/nochmal ein kleiner push nach oben =)

Arbeite gerade an einem neuen Konzept, was dies genau ist seht ihr beim nächsten Video (hoffentlich)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpB0T6dDKoY[/youtube]


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (4. Mai 2011)

[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]So wieder eine Neuaufnahme, diesmal von Riot und das ganze gibts nun auch im Videoformat. Abonnieren und kommentieren nicht vergessen =)[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3MHs0bwdNbI[/youtube][/font]


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (9. Mai 2011)

/kleiner push =)


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich find die Lieder ganz gut. Für Hintergrundmusik beim Lesen z.B. gut geeignet, für z.B. Autofahrten wär's für mich nix.

Aber das Pushen find ich nich gut, das ist halt der natürliche Fluss eines Forums


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (14. Mai 2011)

Versteh ich schon Schneemaus =)
Wollt allerdings trotzdem nochmal draufhinweisen^^

Ein Teilerfolg wurde, zumindest für mich, schon mal erreicht > 1200 Klicks.

Danke fürs kommentieren und bewerten =)


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Jericho-Triarier schrieb:


> [font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]So wieder eine Neuaufnahme, diesmal von Riot und das ganze gibts nun auch im Videoformat. Abonnieren und kommentieren nicht vergessen =)[/font]
> [font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Viel spaß
> ...



gefällt mir sehr gut und ist eigentlich verdammt gut für Lyrics geeignet^^


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (22. Mai 2011)

[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Mal wieder was neues, wie immer fleißig kommentieren.[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Verbesserungsvorschläge oder ähnliches sind gerne gesehen =)[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Y41UOiRwXzY[/youtube][/font]


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (7. Juni 2011)

Zwei Sachen:
1. Das was du da machst ist kein Solomaterial. Du brauchst definitiv Gesang, glaub mir. Kannst du nicht selbst ein bisschen singen, oder geht das gar nicht? +

2. Schreibst du Lyrics? Wenn ja, würden mich mal sehr interessieren.


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (14. Juni 2011)

Singen ist eher mäßig, habe allerdings nun eine Sängerin mit der ich weiterhin planen kann =)

Lyrics sind momentan nur für 2 Songs vorhanden das wären einmal sit tight und Riot


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. Juni 2011)

Jericho-Triarier schrieb:


> Singen ist eher mäßig, habe allerdings nun eine Sängerin mit der ich weiterhin planen kann =)
> 
> Lyrics sind momentan nur für 2 Songs vorhanden das wären einmal sit tight und Riot



Das ist schonmal sehr gut. Also zu deinen Vids kann ich nur sagen, das nicht schlecht sind, halt ein bisschen 0815 angehaucht. 
Aber halt wie gesagt absolut kein Solomaterial. Denke mit Sängerin dürfte das ganze schon anders aussehen.
Würde glatt mitmachen, hab schon länger wieder mal Lust auf Abwechslung.


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (22. Juni 2011)

Viele haben auf Gesang gewartet nun hab ich endlich was aufnehmen können, viel spaß dabei.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch - thumps up, fav und abonnieren bitte =)

[font=Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpjZjF10gsU[/youtube][/font]


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (29. Juni 2011)

Ich denke deine Schwester (war doch deine Schwester?) wird das noch n bisschen aufpeppen. ;O)


----------



## Contemptio (29. Juni 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier wieder geflamed zu werden, aber für mehr als nen kleines Ständchen für die Freundin reichts noch nicht^^


----------



## Jericho-Triarier (29. Juni 2011)

Freeliner, das projekt mit meiner schwester hat zeitlich noch nicht geklappt, wird aber hoff ich noch passieren =)

Contemptio, das ist deine Meinung, die akzeptier ich^^ da es normale Kritik ist nehm ich das hin und flame nicht  solangs halt nicht posts kommen wie "ööööh scheiße" passt das =)


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann wart ich mal gespannt darauf. 
Werd demnächst vllt auch ein paar meiner Songs ins Forum stellen, zur allgemeinen Belustigung.


----------



## orkman (1. Juli 2011)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier wieder geflamed zu werden, aber für mehr als nen kleines Ständchen für die Freundin reichts noch nicht^^



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen ... die stimme is toll und dunkel ... jedoch check ich den text net ganz ... (also ich hoer ihn net richtig) und das intro is einfach hammer da hab ich jedoch mehr erwartet als nen schwarzweiss video


----------

